# my computer wakes up from stand-by by itself after 30'



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

the title says it all....
my computer wakes up from stand-by by itself after a while!!! I run updated windows defender, ad-aware, bitdefender antivirus, cleaned my registry with Registry Cleaner... it stills does that. I also looked at the following thread without success: http://www.castlecops.com/postlite13...y+standby.html

I did Uniblue Spyeraser deep scan, RegistryBooster2 scan, BitDefender antivirus deep system scan... got rid of the malwares, but the problem is still there...

I posted this thread in the HijackThis Log forum and support found no malware.

Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it can wake up if some programs are doing auto updates. It also can wake up if you are using wireless mouse and keyboard - sometimes vibrations can imitate usage.


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

sobeit666 said:


> it can wake up if some programs are doing auto updates. It also can wake up if you are using wireless mouse and keyboard - sometimes vibrations can imitate usage.


I disabled automatic updates for programs that had any (basically, Windows and Bitdefender, in my case) and disconnected any wireless device (just a mouse), but it stills waking up by itself after 30'


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

please follow this link 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

you could have a rootkit or some type of infection that is causing your pc to start so it can connect to & send out info that it has been programed to collect !! watch your lights on your wireless / router / modem to see if there is any activity !!

also do you have any other scaners that have settings to wake your pc to perform a scan ? such as a spyware scanner ?

Mike


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,

I followed the 5 steps with success (see the post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...omputer-wakes-up-stand-itself-after-30-a.html)
The conclusion from the TechSupport team in the HijacThis Log Help section was there is no malware on this computer, and then they sent me here.

I have no scanner settings to wak up the PC to perform a scan. 

The PC wakes up with a troubling regularity: every 30 minutes. (if I put it in stanby now it will wake up in 30', if I put it in standby then, it will wake up again 30' later...) Each time it woke up, I checked what was running: no scan of any sort...


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 

have you tried a (sfc) system file checker 

checks your core system files/dll's to see if they are corrupt or missing / all type of crazy thing can happen if they are messed up !!

Mike


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

I haven't... will try that tonight (my Windows CD is at home)... thanks


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again

here are the steps 


performing a (sfc) system file checker 

It is a scan that checks the core files of the (os) operating system and replaces them if they are corrupt or missing with the correct original version 

start 

#1 then select (run) , then press enter 
a window will open 
#2 type in ( cmd ) then press enter 
another window will open
#3 type in ( sfc )then press enter 
another window will open 
#4 type in (sfc /scannow ) then press enter ( notice the space between the (sfc & /)

now a scan will start , have your (Windows XP software disk ready ) your pc may ask for this disc when it starts or during the scan( so you must sit with the pc while this scan functions ) , if it does then incert the cd into one of your cd/rom/player's , your pc will then reconnize it and continue , you will then have to minimize the splash screen for the cd to see the scan , when the scan is finished you will need to close the cd and all open windows , then remove the cd 

you will then need to do a ( Disk Cleanup ) , then empty the caches & temp files thru the (Internet Options) , then do a defrag 

then reboot , ( reboot / restart your pc )

then do a defrag again after the reboot 

then get back to us 

Mike


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

for some reasons, it doesn't like my Windows CD... however, from the Windows CD, I did: "Check system compatibility" -> "Check my system automatically". It then downloaded required files and didn't find any incompatibility. Is it the same as doing a sfc?


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

bump.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 


the reason that your pc doesnt like your cd is either it is to scratched up or that your system has (sp2) on it and the cd doesnt !!!

what you have done is checked your system to see if it had any conflicts with any thing that was on it/installed 

that was not what i gave you instructions to do but its okay 

what you need to do is make a windows cd and slipstream sp2 onto it so you will be able to ren the sfc or if you have a friend /family member /co-worker that has sp2 on it as long as it it the same version of windows as what is on your system then you could use it 

Mike


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,

thans for your reply.
The CD I used is Windows XP Pro with SP2... which is the same as what's installed on my computer... weird, no? well, I'll try with another XP Pro SP2 CD...

I actually noticed that if I create a new account and log into it, I don't have the problem anymore... Then, a simple solution appears to simply copy everything from my user folder to the new account... but my feeling is that I'm gonna also "copy" the problem into the new account, no?

cheers,

Tony


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 

okay 

now that you have found some type of solution 

this is great , now what i would do is that when you go to transfer the files from one account to another is create a file and plce those files into it then scan that file with (antivirus /spyware/maleware) programs , put them to a disk for you can reinstall them from the disk / then deleat the account ( yes the files also) but make sure your new account is an administrator account 

them make sure that the new account is in a stable state befor reinstalling your files & data / this is to ensure that the new account did not enherit the issue that you had on the old account 

do a disk clean up / do a defrag / do a (sfc) / do a scan disk 

then check it again 

then you can reinstall those files & data 

Mike


----------



## Malevolent (Dec 12, 2007)

Now, this may sound stupid, but this happened to me too, so bear with me:

Right-click on your desktop & go to Properties->Screensaver.
Set it to whatever & launch in 1Min.
Wait for it to lauch.
Set it to none, or whatever is your preference & propably all is well again.
(do check that hibernation is ON though)

For some reason, every once in a while XP does this to me too,
and this procedure cures the ailment - do not know why, nor do i care  - It XP


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Malevolent said:


> Now, this may sound stupid, but this happened to me too, so bear with me:
> 
> Right-click on your desktop & go to Properties->Screensaver.
> Set it to whatever & launch in 1Min.
> ...


Let me make sure I understand correctly:
you suggest I set any screensaver to launch after 1min, wait for the screensaver to launch and then I set to no screensaver or any screensaver (which basically means doing nothing, if I don't change of screensaver, right?). Do I have to change the time before the screensaver launch, or do you suggest to always keep at 1min?
Thanks


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


well it sound like he wants you to put it to none or if you want a screen saver but yes to leave it at 1 min


----------



## Malevolent (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes, set any screensaver to launch at 1min. & then set screensaver to "none".


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again,

so now lets check one spot that i forgaot about !!!!

steps 
-----------

start /select (control panel)
then select
(network connections) now you will want to right click onto the icon that says it is connected 
then select 
(properties)
then slect out of that window that appears (configure) then select the power management tab) you will now see 2 boxs/ one will state (allow this device to bring the computer out of standby ) if this box is checked (uncheck it ) 

then check to see if this resolves the issue 

Mike


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

mike2020learnin said:


> hello again,
> 
> so now lets check one spot that i forgaot about !!!!
> 
> ...



Hi, the only network connection I found with a power management option was my wireless card (which is not connected) and the box "allow this device to bring the computer out of standby" was already unchecked... :sigh:
I'm not completely sure Malevolent solution works for me yet (it seemed to work, but then again when I woke up this morning the battery was flat, meaning the laptop woke up by itself, and exhausted the battery...).
I have to test that and will get back to you.
Thanks


----------



## Malevolent (Dec 12, 2007)

My method works in reverse too, BTW.

Set your offline state to 15 (for example) & screensaver to 16 & then none.
Works fine.
(no need to wait for it, just do the the changes)


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Malevolent said:


> Yes, set any screensaver to launch at 1min. & then set screensaver to "none".


:4-dontkno it doesn't seen to be working for me... problem is still there.

What do you mean by "set offline set to 15"??


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Malevolent said:


> My method works in reverse too, BTW.
> 
> Set your offline state to 15 (for example) & screensaver to 16 & then none.
> Works fine.
> (no need to wait for it, just do the the changes)


what do you mean by that?
Do you mean to go in "adjust power properties" -> "power schemes" and under "settings for power scheme" (I use "Max Battery") to set "System standby" to "After 15 minutes" for both "Plugged in" and "Running on batteries", click Ok, then go to "Display Properties"-> "Screensaver" and set any screensaver to 16 minutes, click Apply, then set to "none" and click OK?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi tonydoss!!

My name is bhahar. So, you already do the "*Power Management*" which mike2020learnin suggested, right? 

Just to be sure, try to browse to Device Manager again, check under Network Connections, see whether there is any connection types there by clicking plus sign beside the Network Connections. Right click on each devices that appear under Network Connections, and check the Power Management. Make sure it is *unchecked* in *Allow this device to bring the computer out of standby. *


If that doesn't work, try to remove all the external devices from your computer, such as printer, scanner, external devices and see whether that resolved your issue.


Then, if you still have the same problem, restart the computer. Go to the BIOS, go to the *Power* tab. Try to locate any string that reads *After AC Power Failure*, choose *Disable*, then press Enter which will bring up a menu. Choose *Stay Off* as options. Restart the computer and see if that resolves your issue :grin:


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

I did the power management thing suggested by mike2020learnin and did it again following your suggestion, but "Allow this device to bring the computer out of standby" was unchecked for all devices having this option.

I tried remove any external devices... problem still there.

There is no Power tab in my BIOS (my laptop is not from a mainstream brand, it's a GT Micropro)...

Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi again tonydoss!!

Try to do this one by one and see whether your issue resolved:

*Step 1*
Are you using a wireless keyboard & mouse?if yes, try to update the driver for this device​

*Step 2*
Are you using a optical mouse, try to hide the mouse under a clothes and see whether the computer still wake up. Sometimes a slight movement of light might cause the system wake from sleep​

*Step 3*
Try to type below in RUN box and see what device is allowed to wake your computer from sleep. Disable all except the mouse and keyboard by going to Device Manager after that:

*powercfg -devicequery wake_armed*​


*Step 4*
Try to disable the screensaver. Vista having a issue with the power save mode and screensaver​


*Step 5*
Try to check the Startup Programs. Some programs can interfere the system resources and cause the system to startup from sleep. Go to msconfig and try changing the options like this:









​


*Step 6*
Try to check your Task Scheduler, and disable all the scheduled task. Sometimes this might interfere with the system resources as well.​

See whether that resolved your issue :grin:


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,

FYI, I'm using XP SP2. Does the above still aplly?
Thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yup, the same goes to XP SP2, tonydoss :grin:

Try to do it first, and see whether that helped you :grin:


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks

I did all 6 steps.
At step 3, interestingly a modem had the option checked. So I unchecked, but it didn't solve the problem.
Unfortunately, none of the steps solved the problem.
Morover, there's something funny: before, if I log off and go in stand-by, the laptop wouldn't switch on by itself, but now, even if I log off, I still have the problem. Again, no malware or virus have been detected.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Em...this is pretty tricky, let me see if my colleague can help you with this :smile:


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

I really don't get it: for a while, the computer would turn itself on after 30' when plugged to the power but not when running on battery... now, it's waking up even when running on battery (like before). I don't get it as nothing changes (didn't install anything new, didn't put screensaver back on, didn't change power scheme...). I didn't find any spyware (Spy Sweeper full scan) or virus (AVG scan)...
I changed the power scheme to "Laptop" but I doubt it will change anything...


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have any USB devices attached to your computer? Try check the power management of USB port in Device Manager


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

tony
are you dual booting with your computer? or 2 separate laptops?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...olved-windows-vista-updates-fail-install.html
for now, disconnect/disable your home network.


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

To reply to bhahar84: I tried with no USB device connected and problem was still there

To reply to speedster123: 2 separate laptops


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to disable the home network for time being like speedster123 said, and see whether the same thing keeps repeating


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

how do you do that?
thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Go to the *Network Connections* (_you can access this from Control Panel_), then right click on the network connections there, choose *Disable*


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry I'm a bit slow today... which one is the home network? (see attached file)
thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just to try to disable all the connections under the LAN network :grin:


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried all that (disabling all networks). Even when I log off and go into stand-by, if the laptop is connected to power, it switches itself back on after a while (I still have to test if it does the same when running on batteries).


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Emm...do you use a USB mouse? try to do the same on the power management for your mice on the device manager if you use one, and see whether it works?


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Malevolent, what do you mean by "offline state"? system standy? system hibernates? turn off monitor? turn off hard disks?

I suspect the Bluetooth software is responsible for the awakening: I disabled the Bluetooth in the device manager (under "bluetooth USB-> CSR bluetooth device" and "network adapter->bluetooth PAN network adapter"), exited the software ("BlueSoleil.exe"), went in standby. After a while, the laptop is on again and the application BlueSoleil.exe is there again.
Any idea how to prohibit a .exe to be executed? That might solve the problem.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to check if there is any task on the computer, or the BluSoleil configurations page, which might contain the scheduled task on 6 o'clock everyday. Try disable if there is anything like that, and see if the issue still happen


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

no scheduled task


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

by the way, I wrote a script (found on the web) to stop BlueSoleil.exe from starting to run by itself... it didn't solve the problem either...


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you post the link to script you found here, let me check through it :smile:


----------



## mlambert710 (May 5, 2008)

Just want to add that I am having the same problem on my new Dell desktop. As soon as I loaded Spy Sweeper, the computer began to wake after 30-60 seconds of sleep. So I'll watch this thread with interest! Good luck (to both of us!) and thanks everyone for the generous suggestions.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi mlambert710! 

Welcome to TSF! Hope you can get the solutions from this thread too. Have to wait for the updates from the tonydoss now :smile:


----------



## mlambert710 (May 5, 2008)

I found a solution to the Vista "insomnia" problem tonight. At the suggestion of a post I read on another tech forum, I went into Device Manager (accessible in the Control Panel), double clicked on my network adapter, selected the "Power Management" tab, and turned OFF all the settings that were telling the computer to wake up on network activity. (I have a DSL connection that is always on -- the second any activity was detected, the computer woke up!).

Now sleep works fine. However, I'm not sure if my computer is vulnerable to attack while in sleep mode with these settings turned off. I have a feeling that the Spy Sweeper installer turned them on and left them on, even after uninstalling Spy Sweeper. And maybe for a good reason!!


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

mlambert710 said:


> I found a solution to the Vista "insomnia" problem tonight. At the suggestion of a post I read on another tech forum, I went into Device Manager (accessible in the Control Panel), double clicked on my network adapter, selected the "Power Management" tab, and turned OFF all the settings that were telling the computer to wake up on network activity. (I have a DSL connection that is always on -- the second any activity was detected, the computer woke up!).
> 
> Now sleep works fine. However, I'm not sure if my computer is vulnerable to attack while in sleep mode with these settings turned off. I have a feeling that the Spy Sweeper installer turned them on and left them on, even after uninstalling Spy Sweeper. And maybe for a good reason!!


didn't work for me... laptop still waking up by itself :frown:


----------



## bigbearhostel (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the same problem with the system waking up from standby randomly for no apparent reason. 

I think it was my network card. 
Under control panel > network connections > "right click on your connected connection" > configure > power management > uncheck "allow this device to bring computer out of standby"

(I had already done this and was still having the problem. Then I noticed an icon in my system tray that opens "Intel PROset II" ethernet card management program.) 

In this program there is separate power saver settings that must override the settings above. 

Intel PROset II:
Advanced > Settings: Wake on Settings > Change > uncheck all boxes

Hope that helps someone, stupid standby was driving me crazy and costing me money in electricity! 

- James


----------

